# Show Me Your Kulla Dogs!



## utsavized

After months of deliberation, I finally made the decision to go with a West German Working Line GSD and chose Bill Kulla as the breeder. I drove up to his place yesterday and met with him, and the parents of my future pup -- Athos and Kenna. Both the dogs were amazing, calm and friendly. And Bill was such a great guy, he showed me his dogs, we talked about the breed in general for a while ... he was honest, up front and in general, very nice -- even when I showed up an hour late due to traffic! The litter will be born in May and ready for July. Four long months is just too much to wait. :S

In the meanwhile, could I take a look at some of your Kulla dogs? And maybe some information about your dog, what his/her behavior is, any titles (if enrolled in competitions), how he/she is as a companion pet, so on and so forth, and of course some kind words about Bill and Jennifer if you want to.

Brag on folks! 

Oh by the way, here is my girlfriend with the mom, Kenna. Too bad I forgot to take a picture of Athos amidst all the excitement. He was just gorgeous as well.


----------



## Liesje

Pan (Boy x Hilde). I no longer own him but he's a fabulous dog! He's the fastest German Shepherd dog in U-Fli flyball history and has his BH, AD, SG (2x), dock diving, and lure coursing title. Also hips and elbows A1-Normal.

8 weeks - 2 years


----------



## utsavized

Amazing! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## mego

Liesje<3 that boy is soooooooooo handsome


----------



## gsdlover91

Congrats on your Kulla dog! 

Lies, Pan is sooooooo handsome! Goodness what I would do to own a dog like that. Very awesome that he is the fastest dog in fly ball!


----------



## utsavized

gsdlover91 said:


> Lies, Pan is sooooooo handsome!


Very true!


----------



## lafalce

All lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## robinhuerta

CONGRATULATIONS with your choice! I am very sure that Jen & Bill will pick a perfect puppy for you!
I wish you the best of luck...and welcome to the breed!
Robin


----------



## utsavized

robinhuerta said:


> CONGRATULATIONS with your choice! I am very sure that Jen & Bill will pick a perfect puppy for you!
> I wish you the best of luck...and welcome to the breed!
> Robin


Thanks Robin, and also for all your responses for my incessant emails  It was a tough choice between your dogs and Bill's. In the end, we inclined towards the West German Working Lines and hence, went with Bill & Jen. We would still like to visit your place some time in the future, when we have our pup, and possibly watch some training and such!

Excited to be part of this awesome forum and hoping that I will be able to contribute continually.


----------



## itstee

Welcome to the forum! 

Your girlfriend is pretty.

Congrats on your future Puppy! Too bad you didn't get a picture of the sire! Start getting ready for your puppy, you will have your hands full.


----------



## utsavized

itstee said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Your girlfriend is pretty.
> 
> Congrats on your future Puppy! Too bad you didn't get a picture of the sire! Start getting ready for your puppy, you will have your hands full.


Thank you  Yes, Athos was gorgeous! Have been preparing for this puppy since last year, although seems like you can never know enough! Looking at building a nice big exercise pen (that also has a crate) for the puppy as we both work full-time.


----------



## AyeJaye82

First time poster. I lurked for a while and used the forum to eventually get a puppy from Bill.

Here is my five month old girl Wanda Vom Geistwasser also known as "Kendi." She's out of the Kenna and Boy litter that was born 10/10/12. She has tons of drive and is definitely a handful but I love her to death!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Okay, I thought my best friend would post already, but she hasn't and I want to show off my nephew!!!  My best friend Wild Wolf on this forum has a male out of their female and Frank's male. 

I have been around GSD's and dogs my whole life, and never have I seen such SOLID nerve on a dog. He is quite amazing. I just love his big old goofy face. Super drivy, excellent temperament, superior nerve and medium thresholds with a off switch. He will be 2 in a few months. 

SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser TT, CGN (DM Clear)
Cayos x Hilde




























I get to work Hunter now and then as well and he is a great dog! Auntie Liz and Hunter time! 




























He is on the far right (the other 2 are my dogs) with my sister.


----------



## Gharrissc

Beautiful dogs


----------



## utsavized

AyeJaye82 said:


> First time poster. I lurked for a while and used the forum to eventually get a puppy from Bill.
> 
> Here is my five month old girl Wanda Vom Geistwasser also known as "Kendi." She's out of the Kenna and Boy litter that was born 10/10/12. She has tons of drive and is definitely a handful but I love her to death!


She's looks adorable! My pup's mom will be Kenna too!


----------



## utsavized

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Okay, I thought my best friend would post already, but she hasn't and I want to show off my nephew!!!  My best friend Wild Wolf on this forum has a male out of their female and Frank's male.
> 
> I have been around GSD's and dogs my whole life, and never have I seen such SOLID nerve on a dog. He is quite amazing. I just love his big old goofy face. Super drivy, excellent temperament, superior nerve and medium thresholds with a off switch. He will be 2 in a few months.
> 
> SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser TT, CGN (DM Clear)
> Cayos x Hilde
> 
> I get to work Hunter now and then as well and he is a great dog! Auntie Liz and Hunter time!


I think I have seen every single video oh Hunter that exists on YouTube! Also read about his great temperament in the Braggs section that Wild Wolf posted. Feels like I already know him  He is amazing!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Awesome! 

He really is a great dog, very very stable. I think this is a re-occurring "theme"  with this breeder. I will try to get Angel to post on this thread with her experience.


----------



## Wolfgeist

That's my boy! He is out of Cayos av Xazziam and Irmhild von der Staatsmacht!

He is honestly my dream dog... everything I ever wanted and everything I ever hoped for. He is perfect for me in every way. An incredible companion in life and an amazing working dog. Solid as a rock, trustworthy around dogs, people, the smallest children. Fantastic drives, great work ethic, intelligent, great biddability, etc etc etc.

I love Jen and Bill... they are my "heart breeder"... LOL.

I am so pleased with Hunter that I am bringing home an Athos daughter this fall! Athos is my favourite male other than my own, just a phenomenal dog that has everything I want! So very excited!

Please feel free to add me to facebook if you use it, that goes for anyone here who has a Kulla dog!

https://www.facebook.com/angel.leandres


----------



## elisabeth_00117

If I ever decided to go with the WG working lines, I would be hitting up Jen and Bill for a dog.. however I like the dark side just a little too much still... LOL... (Czech).


----------



## Wolfgeist

I also want to mention that I am currently working Hunter in Schutzhund (he's a natural... would be titled by now if I wasn't such a newbie handler with performance anxiety!), therapy work, nosework, competitive obedience and going to start agility soon.

He earned his SG show title in the SV show ring, and breezed through his CGN and TT certifications. We are going to try for his AD, BH, CD and RN titles this year!

Also, Bill and Jen are amazing. I couldn't ask for more supportive breeders.. they answer all my dumb questions and give training advice whenever I ask. True lifetime breeder support! Not to mention Jen loves every single dog they put out there to death, and would take any dog back in a heartbeat and cares more than most about their whereabouts and well being!


----------



## utsavized

Wild Wolf said:


> That's my boy! He is out of Cayos av Xazziam and Irmhild von der Staatsmacht!
> 
> He is honestly my dream dog... everything I ever wanted and everything I ever hoped for. He is perfect for me in every way. An incredible companion in life and an amazing working dog. Solid as a rock, trustworthy around dogs, people, the smallest children. Fantastic drives, great work ethic, intelligent, great biddability, etc etc etc.
> 
> I love Jen and Bill... they are my "heart breeder"... LOL.
> 
> I am so pleased with Hunter that I am bringing home an Athos daughter this fall! Athos is my favourite male other than my own, just a phenomenal dog that has everything I want! So very excited!
> 
> Please feel free to add me to facebook if you use it, that goes for anyone here who has a Kulla dog!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/angel.leandres


Thanks for sharing.  my pup will be from Athos too  Athos x Kenna, to be exact. Added on facebook!


----------



## Wolfgeist

I didn't know Athos and Kenna were going to have a litter! Very exciting!


----------



## wildo

I don't own a Bill Kulla dog but before getting my puppy he was high on my breeder list. I spotted a Kulla dog at the NAFA Nationals last year while I was checking out some (awesome) Wolfstraum dogs. 

See 3:50 of this video for Spirit vom Geistwasser


----------



## utsavized

wildo said:


> I don't own a Bill Kulla dog but before getting my puppy he was high on my breeder list. I spotted a Kulla dog at the NAFA Nationals last year while I was checking out some (awesome) Wolfstraum dogs.
> 
> See 3:50 of this video for Spirit vom Geistwasser


Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Who is spirit out of Willy? Kenna/Boy?


----------



## wildo

I'm sorry, I don't know that info. I spoke to the owner and got to interact with Spirit a bit, but it's long enough ago now that IF I was told the parents, I don't remember. 

Basic google search yielded this: http://kulladogs.smugmug.com/Pets/K...RLN/969825499_TPVMH9V#!i=1114516809&k=P4jXQLk

Kenna/Boy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I thought so, but the "S" through me off since the "S" litter was Hunter's litter... LOL


----------



## wildo

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I thought so, but the "S" through me off since the "S" litter was Hunter's litter... LOL


Me too... Ah, here you go: Ottokar Vom Geistwasser "Spirit"
Animal Inn Flyball Team Dogs

Pretty thing, he is!


----------



## utsavized

Hmm... so that is this whole alphabet - litter thing? Could you explain?


----------



## wildo

utsavized said:


> Hmm... so that is this whole alphabet - litter thing? Could you explain?


You can find some information here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lphabet-letter-second-third-time-through.html

Note that a dog has a registered name, like Ottokar Vom Geistwasser most likely given by the breeder (though I know of situations where the breeder has registered the name based on what the new owner wants). The owner can name the dog whatever they want, like Spirit. Often in Working Line GSD breedings, the alphabet is used for consistent names for that litter (all "A" or all "B" or all "C" names, etc)


----------



## Shade

Great breeder, can't wait to see photos 

The alphabet thing is something some breeders use for the registration names for AKC or CKC (Canadian Kennel Club). Each puppy in the litter has a registered name with the litters alphabet. So L in Delgado's case which is where Loker was used. Next litter will be M and so forth


----------



## utsavized

Ah, got it! Thanks!


----------



## utsavized

Can anyone move this to the Show Me Pictures thread? I think it belongs there.


----------



## Fuzzypants

I just put down a deposit on one of Bill and Jen's puppies today, too! I've been lurking around this forum for years and finally got on the list for a puppy after a very long search! I agree Bill and Jen are fantastic people and very knowledgable about the breed and IPO. I hope I'm able to get a puppy from the Athos & Kenna litter but all of their dogs are fantastic so I trust their judgement if I need to wait. 

Cant wait until they are born! And then pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## utsavized

I just stumbled across this post that i had created a while ago. Looks like I never posted an update here once I got my pup from Bill and Jen. He is also starting his 30-day obedience boot camp with them this week 

Here are some pictures of Titan.

2 Months









3 Months









3 Months - Broken Leg 









4 Months









5 Months









6 Months









7 Months









8 Months


----------



## marbury

Handsome! Congrats!


----------



## lafalce

He's a doll. Thanks for posting.

Sorry about his broken leg. Poor baby. Hopefully he's fine now.


----------



## utsavized

lafalce said:


> He's a doll. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sorry about his broken leg. Poor baby. Hopefully he's fine now.


Thanks  He got jumped by a Shibe while on a walk and fractured his knee ... but he is all fine and a heavy 81 lbs at 8 months now! It did affect his socialization a bit because he couldn't play around with other puppies for a good 6 weeks or so but we are working on it...


----------



## familydag5

After many many years of dreaming of getting a GSD and a couple years of research and lurking on these forums, I have finally put a deposit on a Bill Kulla puppy! My little guy is in the coming G litter, Athos and O-Moxie, and my family and I can hardly wait, please help hold me over by showing me your Kulla dog!! Also, thanks to so many of you for sharing your wisdom and experience on these pages, you have taught me so much!


----------



## Ruger Monster

What stunning dogs! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool pics!


----------



## melroycen

Cool pics...


----------



## purplegravity

I purchased my pup from Bill Kulla as well. I couldn't agree more, excellent breeder. My pup is from the Boy/Moxie "E" litter. His name is also Titan and he's now 4 months old. Photos attached are at 10 weeks and just shy of 4 months.


----------



## familydag5

Oh fun! I have your dog's brother, a pup from the E litter became available and we snagged him! How is Titan doing? We are so pleased with Loki. Here are recent pics, he looks a little washed out here on a very sunny day


----------



## purplegravity

Oh my goodness! He's handsome! Would you mind if I sent you a message on here? I'd love to share more pics of our handsome brothers. So neat to run into his brother/litter mate!


----------



## familydag5

Please do!!!


----------



## purplegravity

Acutally, I just tried to but I haven't used this site much so I can't send messages LOL I have to have 15 posts first...


----------



## familydag5

Just sent you a message! Hopefully you can respond


----------



## purplegravity

LOL I can't even reply... AHHHH!! Silly site. Guess I should have used this more before now. I will reply as soon as I get my posts to 15


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Welllll, if those aren't two of the handsomest Kulla boy's I've seen in a while!

Moms


----------



## familydag5

Moms!!:wub: :wub:
Thank you

Purplegravity sending you another pm


----------



## purplegravity

Momto2GSDs said:


> Welllll, if those aren't two of the handsomest Kulla boy's I've seen in a while!
> 
> Moms


Thank you Moms


----------



## girardid

Im thiking of a dog from either Bill Kulla or Jerffery Miller. does any have any experience with Jeffery miller?


----------



## JesWalli

I have a dog from that litter too! I have Betty, from the Kenna and Boy liter in Oct 2012. I thought I would say hi since we are family. 




AyeJaye82 said:


> First time poster. I lurked for a while and used the forum to eventually get a puppy from Bill.
> 
> Here is my five month old girl Wanda Vom Geistwasser also known as "Kendi." She's out of the Kenna and Boy litter that was born 10/10/12. She has tons of drive and is definitely a handful but I love her to death!


----------



## Kdre28

I have a family friend that has a Kulla dog! He is gorgeous. forget who the dam and sire were, but he is about a year old or so from an E litter. So cool to see all their dogs =) They are all beautiful.


----------

